# MnSo4 question for the chemist's.



## John q (13 Mar 2022)

Chemistry isn't my strong point so could do with some advice. I'm trying to source some mnso4 and can get hold of Manganese II Sulphate Monohydrate 98-101% ACS. 250g including shipping will cost me £17. 
Alternatively I can buy 50g of Mn 13% EDTA Chelated for £4.99 including delivery. 

Are these chemicals similar just with differing Mn contents. Is the cheaper one suitable for aquarium use? 

Last question if the 13% edta is suitable how many milligrams would I need to add to a 500ml solution to generate a strength of 0.02 ppm per 60mls dosed in a 240l tank. 

Hope the above makes sense. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zeus. (13 Mar 2022)

Solufeed Mn 13 EDTA 1Kg £15 - although 1Kg will last a very very long time








serial dilution is the way to go IMO - I like to use more than 1Gram ( 5 to 10 grams feels about right)


----------



## John q (13 Mar 2022)

Thanks @Zeus.  Much appreciated 👍


----------



## Wookii (13 Mar 2022)

@John q are you thinking of going with the APFUK micro mix and adding additional Mn and Fe DTPA as Happi suggested?


----------



## Hufsa (13 Mar 2022)

@John q keep in mind that one of those is chelated, the other one is not. You should determine if you are going to be using chelated micros or not for your setup. In my opinion it doesn't make sense to mix and match chelated or non chelated. If some is chelated then you should buy chelated for the rest that are available as chelated.

If youre planning to spike an already chelated mix I would buy the chelated Mn to match.

To use chelated or unchelated micros as a whole is a totally different separate discussion for another time


----------



## John q (14 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> thinking of going with the APFUK micro mix and adding additional Mn and Fe DTPA as Happi suggested?


Yes that's exactly what I'm doing. I already add DTPA Fe to the apfuk micro mix so adding the extra Mn doesn't seem overly complicated or involve a lot of faffing.
Not quite ready to start mixing everything from scratch just yet but happy to tweak what I have. How much of a difference it will make time will ultimately tell.


Hufsa said:


> If youre planning to spike an already chelated mix I would buy the chelated Mn to match.


Thanks @Hufsa  I'm assuming the csm+b mix I have is already cleated so adding extra cleated Mn would seem to be the way forward.
I opted for the 50g 13% edta which should be enough for over a years worth of mixes.


----------



## Happi (14 Mar 2022)

@John q

*500 ml, 60 ml per 240 liter

0.123 gram MnSO4*H2O*
Mn    0.02
S    0.011

*or

0.307 gram Mn EDTA 13%*
Mn    0.02


*Solution #1.*
make a Concentrated solution of 500 ml

*add 1.025 gram MnSO4*H2O*
or
*add 2.55 gram Mn EDTA 13%

Solution #2*
take 60 ml from *Solution #1* and add into *Solution #2*, fill the water to 500 ml, use this Solution at 60ml per 240 liter tank to get 0.02 ppm Mn.


----------



## Happi (14 Mar 2022)

@Hufsa​its ok to combine the EDTA and Non Chelated together, actually it could work better due to energetic reasons.


----------



## John q (14 Mar 2022)

Happi said:


> *500 ml, 60 ml per 240 liter
> 
> 0.123 gram MnSO4*H2O*
> Mn 0.02
> ...


Thanks Happi, hadn't realised the calculations from zeus were based on 30ml additions to the tank.


----------



## Hanuman (14 Mar 2022)

@John q If you are adamant for it to be 60ml, you could have simply divided all amounts seens on @Zeus screenshots by 2. Then dose 6x a week. Done. 



Here you go all possible options. Enjoy.


----------



## John q (14 Mar 2022)

Haha yeah totally my fault @Hanuman  I just looked at the headline g amount to be added and didn't take any notice of the ml dosage.


----------



## Wookii (14 Mar 2022)

Do you a link to the chelated Mn @John q - I think I’m going to go a similar route myself for now, as I’m also not ready to start mixing custom micros.


----------



## John q (14 Mar 2022)

@Wookii Mn 13% EDTA Chelated Organic Manganese Planted Aquarium Fish Tank Fertiliser EI  | eBay


----------



## _Maq_ (10 Aug 2022)

Happi said:


> its ok to combine the EDTA and Non Chelated together, actually it could work better due to energetic reasons.


Would you kindly develop this post?


----------



## Vsevolod Stakhov (10 Aug 2022)

_Maq_ said:


> Would you kindly develop this post?


Passive diffusion is cheaper for a plant cell than chelatereductaze activity (the former requires ATP energy). I suppose this is the main difference. However, the availability of ionic Mn depends highly on the PH and the presence of the soluble phosphates.


----------

